# Bad News And Good News For 'cuff Monster'.



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

The bad news...

The military bund strap was totally wrong. Not wide enough.

I had it all packaged up, ready to return, but then got tempted to do something rash:

The answer: Using a double piece of leather, to make my own shaped pad, I've got an aproximation of what I wanted:

But I could have done this, with any strap half the price.


















If only I hadn't applied the strap, which requires bending the bifurcated rivets. I doubt RLT would accept it back now. Because, I would have gone with it... only _now_ I've seen this:










A diver on a cuff. With a big, hefty buckle. I think this is as cool as a watch can get...










Can't wait to see the Black Monster on it. This has been a very expensive mistake, but a learning curve. If only I'd known the word was 'cuff', instead of 'strap'. I'll have to sell it as used, on ebay or something.

But one thing I can definitely say for sure: The comfort factor is 100%. Doesn't feel like I have anything on my wrist, in comparrison to the SS bracelet. Comfy, lightweight, yet secure and strong.

Ahhh... we'll get there, in the end, my son









Doctor V


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

i've lost count of the money I've wasted on strap that look a good idea in the imagination but look totally crap in real life. And I'd never dream of sending a strap back, even if I hadn't worn it.

btw before anyone pops up the yellow was not a mistake and is still proudly attached to my 69


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

pg tips said:


> i've lost count of the money I've wasted on strap that look a good idea in the imagination but look totally crap in real life. And I'd never dream of sending a strap back, even if I hadn't worn it.
> 
> btw before anyone pops up the yellow was not a mistake and is still proudly attached to my 69


what does it look like on pg? just tried doing a search and cant find it?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mr tt check the "Straps?" thread in the general forum


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> btw before anyone pops up the yellow was not a mistake and is still proudly attached to my 69


How did you know what I was going to say?


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> I'd never dream of sending a strap back, even if I hadn't worn it.


Well, I didn't like the idea of sending back. For one thing, I had a bad gut feeling about appearing as a 'difficult' customer and inconveniencing Roy. For another, I'm the only one to blame - not RLT. Most important thing is remembering if the glass is half full or half empty. A new cuff will now have cost me double, yeah - but so what? I've ended up with a great looking cuff, anyway, for less









Doc.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I would be very interested to see a photo of your BM on the appropriate cuff, when it arrives.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Doctor Varney said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I'd never dream of sending a strap back, even if I hadn't worn it.
> ...


I think a lot of internet traders have this problem as their customers cannot touch, feel and try before they buy. As you say you've learnt something new even if it did cost a "relative" small amount of cash and who knows what the future of the "illness" might lead too? If you hold onto the bund you might find one day in the distant future when you've forgotten all about it and your looking for a different strap for a new watch you'll just happen upon it hiding at the bottom of the "strap box" and it will be perfect.

Failing that you can always sell it on the forum at a small loss and make someone else happy.

I quite like the look of that cuff strap, reminds me of the 70's.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cuffs were "big" in the 1970's if I was 18 again I would have one but not now.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Err, watches aside, what on earth is going on in the background of that picture?! I realise it _may _be a play on the 'monster' theme, but where the hell did you get all that, are you Dennis Neilson's fridge repairman?!









Like the Rizla paper though


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> Cuffs were "big" in the 1970's if I was 18 again I would have one but not now.










yes, I don't "get" these straps, I can't help thinking off seven button waisters and three star jumpers.


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

pg tips said:


> I think a lot of internet traders have this problem as their customers cannot touch, feel and try before they buy. As you say you've learnt something new even if it did cost a "relative" small amount of cash and who knows what the future of the "illness" might lead too? If you hold onto the bund you might find one day in the distant future when you've forgotten all about it and your looking for a different strap for a new watch you'll just happen upon it hiding at the bottom of the "strap box" and it will be perfect.
> 
> Failing that you can always sell it on the forum at a small loss and make someone else happy.
> 
> I quite like the look of that cuff strap, reminds me of the 70's.


PG, you are an inspiration to me. Very good points you make. Thankyou!



JoT said:


> Cuffs were "big" in the 1970's if I was 18 again I would have one but not now.


If I were to be honest to a geeklike fault, I'd have to say part of the dive-watch owning lark is a slightly shallow leaning, to one of my heroes, Tom Savini. Yes, the 70's open neck shirts, the drooping moustache and the cuffed diver's watch on a rolled up sleeve. Time is abstract (did I just say that, on a wristwatch forum?), as you'll no doubt be aware. Choose yourself a time and a place and live in it, if you wish. Life is too short to worry whether that's sad, if it makes you happy. The makeup artists of the 70s came as far as California and Florida, to Hollywood. Scuba and surfing culture is everywhere. The amount of divers I see on wrists, in my many makeup books...

Which brings me on to the next quote...



scottishcammy said:


> Err, watches aside, what on earth is going on in the background of that picture?! I realise it _may _be a play on the 'monster' theme, but where the hell did you get all that, are you Dennis Neilson's fridge repairman?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I run a small, old school monster-making / gore FX workshop, supplying bespoke severed body parts, heads, corpses and masks and armour to obscure little film companies, rock stage shows and live role playing games, for those still wanting to keep this old art alive.

And yes, I smoke like a trooper. These new laws don't half make me Monster MAD!


















Regards,

Doctor V


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you should try liqurice papers...........smooth


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> Err, watches aside, what on earth is going on in the background of that picture?! I realise it _may _be a play on the 'monster' theme, but where the hell did you get all that, are you Dennis Neilson's fridge repairman?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never miss a trick ,sharp eye cammy ,i was concerned about the head to mate


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you can tell Cam's a copper can't you, when are you joining CID Cam?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

pg tips said:


> you can tell Cam's a copper can't you, when are you joining CID Cam?


Been there, done that mate! Drug squad - good laugh, CID - pressure mungus! Either make Mrs. Cammy an unhappy bunny though


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Timetraveller said:


> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> > Err, watches aside, what on earth is going on in the background of that picture?! I realise it _may _be a play on the 'monster' theme, but where the hell did you get all that, are you Dennis Neilson's fridge repairman?!
> ...


That would be what you might call a _leading question_!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > you can tell Cam's a copper can't you, when are you joining CID Cam?
> ...


I guess it was the late night drinking Cammy


----------

